# Awwww, so they CAN share!



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

<3 Harleigh is so kind to share her brand new bed with her sister!

















Well, that sure lasted long. LOL Phoebe is such a bed hog 









(sorry for the crappy cell phone pics!)


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2010)

Not crappy pics at all. Very sweet!


----------



## hcdoxies (Sep 22, 2010)

haha, that's so adorable! Cat's are so entitled, aren't they?


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

LOL.

"Fine you can have that little bit. No snoring or drooling or I am going to smack the *&^$ out of you."


----------

